# Fixed spoiler on a mk3?



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

My least favourite part of the mk3/tts is the pop up spoiler which looks cheap and weak.

I would ideally like to see a mk2 style fixed spoiler as on RS and Black Editions

I can't be the only one, so [smiley=dizzy2.gif] how would be the best way to achieve this look without irreversible modification?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Get yourself down to Halfords. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just wait for the RS to come out and order one from parts.
Audi use to do an accessory one for the MK2 as well - that about around 18months after launch so it must be close - assuming its coming.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Also assuming the mk3 RS will have a fixed spoiler.

What about the potential fouling of the built in one though...


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Like yourself i would much prefer a fixed spoiler,I looked into one that reiger produce and although  the quality is good it was over priced (my opinion anyway)


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Never understood why someone would put a fixed spoiler on a TT. It really spoils the lines of the car... oh well... :roll: 
I would order an RS without it...


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

You think?

In general I would say the majority of spoilers 'spoil' a car.

The mk2TT however looked so much better with it than without.

All down to personal preference I suppose.

Cant be too difficult to disable that popup thing currently fitted, although it's all speculative 'til I get to have a fiddle in the flesh.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

As Toshiba said Audi sold the kit for the MK2 and would fit it too, the speed depolable version was removed and the fixed one fitted, VCDS or whatever the thing is  was used to switch off the spoiler function.

I'm sure they'll offer the fixed version on the TTRS as an option


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

I've been keeping my eyes peeled for a while for a fixed spoiler but I think I'm going to wait till Audi/Osir release one.

I'd previously looked into buying the ABT spoiler from Neil at Richter Motorsport & from what I can remember the price wasn't too bad (deleted email like a fool). I just can't decided whether I like it. I don't like how their is a third support in the middle & I cant decided whether it's too curvy.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Agreed,

The abt spoiler isn't quite right somehow.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah but that wheel arch gap is spot on!!!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

About an hour ago I just spotted a grey mk3 on the back of a trailer on the A5 near Brownhills, complete with spoiler.

May have in fact been that ABT car although not 100% Either that or a similar show vehicle.


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

When I spoke to Neil at Richter, he said that there are 3 ABT Demo MK3's being rolled out to dealerships in the UK.


----------

